

Ask HN: Why Don't People Wear Masks For Pollution in Delhi? - prenschler

Yesterday Delhi&#x27;s ambient concentrations of fine particulate matter (PM2.5) breached 800 micrograms&#x2F;cubic meter according to real time data collected by the Delhi Pollution Control Committee.<p>As far as I am aware, no schools were closed, and I don&#x27;t see anyone wearing masks. In Shanghai the public has been much more responsive and has voiced concerns regarding poor air quality.<p>For reference check out the wsj articles below (if you google search the titles you can bypass the login requirement in order to read the articles).<p>Shanghai
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=Shanghai+Hit+by+Heavy+Air+Pollution<p>Delhi
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=Delhi%27s+dangerous+air+pollution+problem<p>Steps to Reduce Your Exposure (US Embassy - Beijing)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beijing.usembassy-china.org.cn&#x2F;20130201-pm25-steps.html
======
kwalters
Below are the links to the Delhi Pollution Control Comittee's live feeds.

[http://www.dpccairdata.com/dpccairdata/display/index.php](http://www.dpccairdata.com/dpccairdata/display/index.php)
[http://aqicn.org/city/delhi/r.k.puram/](http://aqicn.org/city/delhi/r.k.puram/)

------
Gaurav322
In India, there is no campaign about air pollution who can spread an awareness
about this problem.

If celebrity can help like a polio vaccination campaign, then may be it can
help us to regain our old environment...

